# How to connect 2 LCD's to Laptop 100' away



## BillOquin (Feb 4, 2012)

I have two 50" LCD TV's that I want to use as monitors in an auditorium. Sound is not necessary, it will be routed through a mixing board separately. 

The problem is running long HDMI cabling and splitting it is pretty expensive. We opted to run 100' of RG-6 to an in line amplifier split it there to each monitor through an additional 40' of RG-6 to each.

Now at the source we have a Toshiba Laptop that we would like to use for playing DVD's and PP presentations but we would have to convert VGA to composite video signal, then plug into an RF Modulator and go from there.

Am I on the right path or is there an easier and inexpensive alternative??

By the way, these TV's came with one HDMI input, one component input and one F-type cable connection and that's it!!


----------



## wgmontgomery (Jun 9, 2011)

The RG6 will carry composite video without a problem, but since the TVs do not have a composite input the RF Modulator should work. The pic will not be as sharp as you will get from HDMI or component, but it _will_ work. 

You _could_ use 3 runs of RG6 per TV and run component; given the distance involved that may get a bit expensive though.


----------



## RTS100x5 (Sep 12, 2009)

Im assuming your laptop has VGA out ???? 100ft VGA cables on MONOPRICE.com for $28....


----------



## BillOquin (Feb 4, 2012)

I could run 3 RG6 to each unit and do the conversions back in the control room. I could also use a 100' VGA cable and convert and split into HDMI closer to units but that might get pricey on the conversion side. I knew up front that my pic quality was going to suffer but its a sacrifice Im willing to make just to get up and running.

I will be saving up for the longer VGA option in the future or CAT5 and go digital. Thanks guys!!!


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

VGA is not a great option as it will likely require a distribution amp with some equalization at this length. You can run RF that far easily, or even composite, but the quality will be rather poor.


----------

